# create menu  for column  as  menu right click



## Alaa mg (Dec 17, 2022)

Hi  experts 

can  I  create  menu for  specific  column  as  right click menu ?

for  instance  in  column A  contains  names ,  when  I  right  click   will  shows  all of  the  names  in  menu as  in  existed  in  column A  and  if  I  select  name  from  menu ,then should  select  cell  for  the  same name into  column A  is  matched with select  the  same name  from menu .


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Dec 18, 2022)

Alaa mg said:


> Hi  experts
> 
> can  I  create  menu for  specific  column  as  right click menu ?
> 
> for  instance  in  column A  contains  names ,  when  I  right  click   will  shows  all of  the  names  in  menu as  in  existed  in  column A  and  if  I  select  name  from  menu ,then should  select  cell  for  the  same name into  column A  is  matched with select  the  same name  from menu .


Sounds feasible but if the list of names in column A is too long, there is only so much you can squeeze into a menu.

I honestly don't see in what selecting a name from a menu differs from selecting the name directly from the worksheet. In fact, with the worksheet, you can scroll the list. Not so with a right-click menu.


----------

